# JW Player XML Playlist



## 1RoteZoa (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein ziemlicher Newbie was XML und Action Script betrifft,... und hab da eine höchst wahrscheinlich sehr simple Frage an euch, komme allerdings selber nicht weiter.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem den JW FLV Player von Longtail runtergeladen. 
Die Einstellungen zum Player möchte ich gerne über das Setup Wizard laufen lassen,
für die eigene Playlist wird eine XML Datei gebraucht.
So und wo erstelle ich nun meine XML Datei?
Brauche ich dazu eine Software, gibts einen Generator ,?

Hab von XML wirklich keine Ahnung  und auf longtail oder anderen seiten gibts auch keine Infos worüber ich playlistcodes für JW Player erstelle..

Danke fürs feedback
Grüße


----------



## deepthroat (11. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/XML

XML ist ein allgemeines Format, wo jeder selbst das Schema festlegen kann. XML ist ein Textformat, also brauchst du keine spezielle Software, nur einen ganz normalen Editor.

Gruß

\edit: Ich weiß ja nicht was du gesucht hast, aber auf der longtail Seite ist doch alles dokumentiert, sogar mit Beispielen für verschiedene XML Formate (http://developer.longtailvideo.com/trac/wiki/FlashFormats#Playlists)


----------

